# Saxophone quartet in classical music????!!!!



## artistM (Feb 17, 2011)

Dear people,
I heard the guys performing the concert in Germany.
The house was full, and they get standing ovations after the last encore.

I decided to post their website to share it with you. I would be very happy to hear some opinion from you. Because it was like a revolution for me, to hear so interesting ensemble performing classical music.
What do you think about their work? I was not sure if it is really on so high level, because I am not so well educated in classical music. I just love it!
But my opinion is, that we will hear a lot from this group!

website :

http://www.signumsaxophonquartett.de/

youtube:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Coo_9...eature=related

Thanks for your time and comments.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

One of your links is broken. (The second one.)

Otherwise, there are plenty of saxophone quartets.

Rascher jumps to mind first, but there are dozens of others. Rascher just plays the kinds of things I've been interested in over the years, Gubaidulina, Dean, Nilsson, Xenakis, Halffter.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Recently saw the premiére of a young dutch composers Concerto for Saxophone Quartet.

His name was Robin de Raaff.

Im not sure what I thought of it but my dad was impassioned and unequivocally enthusiastic so there must be something in it.
http://www.robinderaaff.com/


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

They have a nice ensemble sound; the tenor doesn't overpower the soprano sax. They certainly think alike and respond in sync. Their dynamics are spot on. I like their youthful enthusiasm. 

Sax quartets are tricky beasts, but they pull it together. Well done.


----------



## artistM (Feb 17, 2011)

Here is the link which was not working!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Glazunov wrote a saxophone quartet, besides a concerto.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Glazunov wrote a saxophone quartet, besides a concerto.


Wow, I had no idea. I'm listening on YouTube. Thanks.


----------

